# Peco Turnout Spring Removal



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

How do you remove the spring in Peco turnouts? Can the spring be removed from a turnout that is already installed without removing the turnout?


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I removed mine after they were installed.

Remove the small plastic piece above the area by prying up the metallic tabs. Then remove the spring. The plastic piece can then re-installed by reversing the process. I think there is a You-Tube video on this method.

My Tortoise SMAIL actuator could not actuate the turnout since it is mounted well below the track surface. No problems after spring removal.


----------



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

bonez said:


> I removed mine after they were installed.
> 
> Remove the small plastic piece above the area by prying up the metallic tabs. Then remove the spring. The plastic piece can then re-installed by reversing the process. I think there is a You-Tube video on this method.
> 
> My Tortoise SMAIL actuator could not actuate the turnout since it is mounted well below the track surface. No problems after spring removal.


Thanks for the info. I couldn't tell that those were tabs just by looking at them.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Are you using Tortoise motors? You can try a thicker wire to actuate the turnouts without removing the springs.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Not under 1/2-inch plywood, 2-inches of foam and 1/4-inch of cork. I tried up to 0.047 piano wire and no actuation. Even Peco recommends removing the spring with a stall motor actuator.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of stuff to go through


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the reasons to use Switchmaster's. Besides being much easier to install.


----------



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

bonez said:


> Not under 1/2-inch plywood, 2-inches of foam and 1/4-inch of cork. I tried up to 0.047 piano wire and no actuation. Even Peco recommends removing the spring with a stall motor actuator.


That's exactly the thickness I have for most turnouts, some will be higher, more foam. 

I haven't decided what to use for turn out control yet. I might buy 1 of each and try them. I'll need to figure out the largest hole requirement which would cover all motors. Then I can get started laying track now with the springs in the turn outs and holes under the throw bar (Peco already has a hole in the throw bar) then remove the springs and install whatever style & brand of motor I decide on later.


----------



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> One of the reasons to use Switchmaster's. Besides being much easier to install.


I'll add the Switchmasters to my growing list of motors. Thanks.


----------

